# Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Aus welcher Sicht möchten Sie Ihren Charakter durch die Welt steuern?



## Administrator (28. Februar 2007)

*Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Aus welcher Sicht möchten Sie Ihren Charakter durch die Welt steuern?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## SebastianThoeing (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Aus welcher Sicht möchten Sie Ihren Charakter durch die Welt steuern?*

Und weiter geht es mit der Charakteransicht...Bestimmen Sie selbst, wie Sie Ihren Charakter sehen möchten. Vorschläge für die morgige Abstimmung der Charakterisierung (melancholisch / lustig / psychopathisch) äußern Sie ebenfalls hier in den Comments.


----------



## Jester84 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Aus welcher Sicht möchten Sie Ihren Charakter durch die Welt steuern?*

[X] Alle Ansichten frei wählbar

Das trifft es für mich am Ehesten.
Die Ego-Ansicht eignet sich am besten für den Fernkampf,
die Thrid-Person-Ansicht ist im Nahkampf vorteilhaft,
die ISO-Ansicht lohnt sich, wenn man mal wieder durch Gras stapft und Items sucht.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Aus welcher Sicht möchten Sie Ihren Charakter durch die Welt steuern?*



			
				Jester84 am 28.02.2007 09:55 schrieb:
			
		

> [X] Alle Ansichten frei wählbar
> 
> Das trifft es für mich am Ehesten.
> Die Ego-Ansicht eignet sich am besten für den Fernkampf,
> ...


Seh ich genauso. Warum sich aber ein Großteil der Teilnehmer jetzt schon wieder nur auf 3rd versteift, keine Ahnung.   Schon besser.  

Da wird's doch dann bloß wieder Gezeter und Gemecker von den Anhängern der jeweils anderen Ansicht geben.


----------



## Jester84 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Aus welcher Sicht möchten Sie Ihren Charakter durch die Welt steuern?*

schonmal Vorschlag fürs morgige Voting (Beta 0.1):
- verängstigt
- psychopathisch/sadistisch
- verwirrt/weltfremd
- religiös/gläubig
- melancholisch
- ernst/gefühlslos
- angeberisch/Proll
- lustig/sarkastisch


----------



## Ra-Tiel (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Aus welcher Sicht möchten Sie Ihren Charakter durch die Welt steuern?*



			
				Jester84 am 28.02.2007 10:07 schrieb:
			
		

> schonmal Vorschlag fürs morgige Voting (Beta 0.1):
> - verängstigt
> - psychopathisch/sadistisch
> - verwirrt/weltfremd
> ...


Sollte dafür nicht eher erst mal die Art der Story feststehen?  Ein "Gangsta" in nem Deus Ex ähnlichen Spiel taug mMn genauso wenig wie ein JCD Verschnitt in nem GTA Klon.


----------



## AlphaZen (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Aus welcher Sicht möchten Sie Ihren Charakter durch die Welt steuern?*

Umschaltbar, wär ich auch für. Fand das schon recht gut bei Morrowind, dass man aus der Sicht seines Charas durch die Welt stapfen konnte, aber bei Bedarf auch mal nen Blick auf ihn selbst werfen konnte. Und Iso... hab ich auch nix dagegen, wenns als zusätzliche Kameraoption dabei ist.


----------



## rokn (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Aus welcher Sicht möchten Sie Ihren Charakter durch die Welt steuern?*

Anregung zu Morgen:

Es wird doch ein Rollenspiel. Also? Warum kann man den Charakter dann nicht in gewissem Maße selbst bestimmen?
- Gut / Böse
- Ernst / Sarkastisch / Lustig usw.

Das bringt mich auch zu einem weiteren Quickpoll-Vorschlag, der dem Charakter-Quickpoll vorangehen muss: 

Soll es *EIN* fester *Charakter* (Gothic, Deus Ex) sein, *eine Auswahl *aus mehreren vorgefertigten (Diablo, Hellgate) oder darf man sich einen (fast) völlig *frei erstellen *(Oblivion)??? Das ist meiner Meinung nach eine viel wichtigere Frage, als die nach dessen Charakter.


----------



## Felix_the_Cat (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Aus welcher Sicht möchten Sie Ihren Charakter durch die Welt steuern?*

ich finde es gut wenn man zwischen 3d- und Egoperspektive wechseln kann, so wie etwa in Gothic 3. Ich persönlich kann dann auf die Isometrische Ansicht verzichten.


----------



## crackajack (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Aus welcher Sicht möchten Sie Ihren Charakter durch die Welt steuern?*

[x]....Alle Ansichten, je nach meinem Geschmack wählbar
Die Iso-ansicht ist imo ungeeignet (zu distanziert) um eine ergreifende emotionale Geschichte zu erzählen- da hoffe ich stark drauf, dass die Entscheidungen dahingehen werden-, aber gegen freie Wahlmöglichkeit kann man ja nichts haben.



			
				Ra-Tiel am 28.02.2007 10:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte dafür nicht eher erst mal die Art der Story feststehen?  Ein "Gangsta" in nem Deus Ex ähnlichen Spiel taug mMn genauso wenig wie ein JCD Verschnitt in nem GTA Klon.


*auch find*
Bevor man darüber nachdenkt, ob man gewisse Charakterzüge vorbestimmt, muss man doch wissen um was es gehen soll.

Danach kann man doch erst entscheiden, ob es überhaupt ein fixer Charakter sein soll oder ob man verschiedene (frei wählbare oder vordefinierte) Charaktere integriert; je nach Linearität der Geschichte und überhaupt der Stimmung der Spielwelt.


----------



## STARSCrazy (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Aus welcher Sicht möchten Sie Ihren Charakter durch die Welt steuern?*



			
				SYSTEM am 28.02.2007 09:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Ich versuche die neuen Gegebenheiten an das Agentenszenario anzupassen:

Genre: *Rollenspiel*; Szenario: *Gegenwart*; Stimmung: *episch*
Fantasy: *moderat*; Sci-Fi: *moderat*

HINTERGRUND
Wir befinden uns im Jahre 2014 in einer Welt wie wir sie vor Jahren selbst nicht möglich geglaubt hätten. Eine katastrophale Hungersnot ereilte uns im Jahre 2010, ausgelöst durch einen revolutionären Makrovirus der eigentlich Getreide und andere Nutzpflanzen weltweit gegen Krankheit und Schädling immunisieren sollte. Die Folgen waren global betrachtet enorm. Milliarden Menschen sterben durch Krieg und Hunger. Unzählige Staaten zerbrechen unter der Last des Virus. Um die Überlebenschance der Menschheit zu verbessern und den Kriegen Einhalt zu gebieten, entschließen sich alle der noch existierenden UNO-Mitgliedsstaaten ihre Staatsgewalt an eine zentrale Institution, eine globale Notstandsregierung, abzugeben. Dies war die Geburt des United Earth Governments.
Doch schon nach kurzem brodeln hinter den Schleier des Schweigens und den Kulissen der Medienwelt die diplomatischen Beziehungen weltweit am Sidepunkte. Eine geheime Allianz der Gerechten (der betroffensten Ex-Staaten) - wie sie sich nennen - bedroht die vorherrschende Stellung der UEG. Längst hat die militärische Aufrüstung der Teilstaaten stattgefunden.

Zum Unglück der Situation erschreckt nun im Sommer 2014 zeitgleiche Bombenanschlagsserien in den großen Städten die Weltgemeinschaft. Ein Zerbrechen der EUG und ein darauf folgender Krieg scheint unausweichlich. Nur Stunden nach den Anschlägen melden predigen die Geistlichen von apokalyptischen Visionen die sie heimsuchten. Im Chaos der Tage gab es weltweit Berichte über Männer und Frauen, die mit dem wirken von unmöglich geglaubten, beängstigenden Wundern das Ende der Welt ankündigen. Sie selbst nennen sich die "Verkünder".

AUFBAU
Als Agent (+ Partner) des neugegründeten UEF-Geheimdienstes untersucht man einen der Anschlags-Tatorte und stößt dabei auf merkwürdige Hinweise. Man bemerkt schnell, dass hier von verschiedener Seite Vertuschungsaktionen am laufen sind. Schließlich begibt man sich mit seinem Partner auf eine selbst eingeleitete Suche. Schon nach kurzer Zeit erkennt man, dass etwas größeres hinter diesen Taten steht. Die Spur führt zu Verschwörern, Fanatikern, korrupten Politikern, vorbei an Aufständen und weiteren Anschlägen. Wissen und Technologie eines geheimes Projekt sind in die Hände einer apokalyptischen Sekte geraten. Doch schließlich bemerkt man, dass es sich bei den weltweiten (göttlichen/magischen) Phänomenen nicht nur um technische Tricks oder wahnsinnige Spielereien handelt - das Okkulte scheint Wirklichkeit zu werden.

*Schon vor Jahren entdeckten Wissenschaftler (des geheimen Technologie-Projekts) in einem unbewohnten Landstrich Mesopotaniens die zerfallenen Grundmauern einer riesigen, vergeschichtlichen Stadt. In einem tief unter dieser Stadt befindlichen Komplex, stießen die Forscher Machwerke und Technologien einer längst untergegangenen Hochkultur die in Fortschritt, Magie und Mystik lebte. Doch nicht nur Wissen und Reichtümer ereilte die Suchenden in den alten Hallen, sondern vor allem der Tod durch monströse, menschenähnliche Wesen mit unbekannten Kräften, die wohl selbst der Panik der Angst erlagen. Die scheinbar verdorbenen Seelen in den hochentwickelten Körpern dieser Unterwelt-Menschen erkennen ihre alte Prophezeiung mit der Ankunft der Wissenschaftler als erfüllt und so erhoben sich einige der Mutigsten oder auch Mächtigsten, in einer Zeit die auch sie als das jüngste Gericht werten, auf die Oberwelt. Und so fanden sie auch ihre Schäfchen unter den Menschen (die Sekte), die ihre ewige Treue schworen.

SONSTIGES
Die Story baut auf allen möglichen parawissenschaftlichen Themen auf: Aliens als Begründer der Zivilisation/des Lebens, Hochtechnologie im Altertum, Prä-Astronautik, Mythen, Phänomänen, Kryptozoologie, Verschwörungstheorien, Religion, Astrologie, Esoterik, Hexerei, Magie, Zauber, Prophezeiungen, Sagen, Träumen.
Die Geschichte versucht zumindest auf bodenständige Weise alle Übernatürlichkeiten zu erklären, statt sie unerklärt zu akzeptieren.*


----------



## Stoned_Warrior (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Aus welcher Sicht möchten Sie Ihren Charakter durch die Welt steuern?*

Bei nur einem Spielcharakter:
[X] First Person umschaltbar zu einer Third Person Ansicht (wie in Oblivion)

Bei mehreren Charakteren:
[X] ISO-Ansicht

Einen einzelnen Charakter aus ISO-Sicht zu steuern ist eher was für Action-RPGs und mehrere Charaktere aus der Third Person Ansicht (wie in KotoR) fand ich auch nicht so toll.


----------



## Big-Boy (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Aus welcher Sicht möchten Sie Ihren Charakter durch die Welt steuern?*



			
				SebTh am 28.02.2007 09:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Und weiter geht es mit der Charakteransicht...Bestimmen Sie selbst, wie Sie Ihren Charakter sehen möchten. Vorschläge für die morgige Abstimmung der Charakterisierung (melancholisch / lustig / psychopathisch) äußern Sie ebenfalls hier in den Comments.



Ich kann da mit nichts anfangen könnte man das besser beschreiben? Wen man den kragter aus der Ego Perspektive spielt dann kann man ja schlecht sehen op er Lustig oder psychopathisch ist.


----------



## ColeusRattus (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Aus welcher Sicht möchten Sie Ihren Charakter durch die Welt steuern?*

Hm, als kleiner hinweis für die nächste poll: das Kampfsystem zu bestimmen wäre ja eigentlich besser, bevor man die Wahl der Perspektive trifft.
Die Erste Person eignet sich zB für Rundenbasierte Taktikkämpfe schlecht...

Was mir am betsen gefallen würde wäre ne frei bestimmbare und bewegbare Kamera verbunden mit dem genialen Kampfsystem von Brigade E5 (Echtzeit, aber spielt sich wie ein Rundensystem: Jede Aktion kostet Zeit, und sobald einer der Charaktere keine Aktion ausführt, pausiert das ganze, damit man den nächsten befehl geben kann)


----------



## crackajack (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Aus welcher Sicht möchten Sie Ihren Charakter durch die Welt steuern?*



			
				Big-Boy am 28.02.2007 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann da mit nichts anfangen könnte man das besser beschreiben? Wen man den kragter aus der Ego Perspektive spielt dann kann man ja schlecht sehen op er Lustig oder psychopathisch ist.


Unser Held kann doch sprechen, (oder auch nicht?  )
Aber zumindest Dialogzeilen, die einen Charakter erkennen lassen, werden doch vorhanden sein.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Aus welcher Sicht möchten Sie Ihren Charakter durch die Welt steuern?*



			
				STARSCrazy am 28.02.2007 11:55 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> 
> AUFBAU
> *[...]*
> ...


Na das hört sich mal interessant an.  

---------



			
				ColeusRattus am 28.02.2007 12:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, als kleiner hinweis für die nächste poll: das Kampfsystem zu bestimmen wäre ja eigentlich besser, bevor man die Wahl der Perspektive trifft.


Und genau da gibt es schon das nächste "Problem". Wir reden hier von einem Rollenspiel welches sich - hoffentlich  - nicht auf Hack&Slay beschränken soll. Dafür wird aber ein Regelsystem benötigt, welches mehr als nur Kämpfen abdeckt:
* Soziale Interaktion (Einschüchtern, Lügen, Verhandeln, ...)
* Hacking/Computer benutzen (Passwörter cracken, Daten stehlen, ...)
* Interaktion mit der Umwelt (Klettern, Schleichen, Schwimmen, ...)

Auch die grundsätzliche Frage nach welchem Regelsystem überhaupt das Spiel laufen soll ist entscheidend:
* Klassen/Stufen (zB DnD; einfacher aber auch restriktiver; "nein, du bist Soldat, du kannst keine Computer bedienen"  )
* Freies System (zB Shadowrun oder Blue Planet; komplizierter, ermöglicht aber vielschichtigere Charaktere)
* Mischung (zB Earthdawn; noch komplizierter, allerdings Charaktere mit vielen Fähigkeiten und großer Einzigartigkeit)

Wenn das geklärt ist, ist die Frage nach der Implementation.
* Welcher Würfeltyp soll der Grundstock des Systems sein? d20 (Dnd)? 3d6 (Gurps)? d100 (Rolemaster, TES)? 3d20 (DSA)? d12 (Aura)? 3d10 (Blue Planet)? Ganz was anderes?
* Wie viele Attribute und Fähigkeiten gibt es, und in welchen Bereichen liegen sie?
* Wie funktioniert das System? Gibt ein hoher Skill einen Bonus auf den Wurf, oder reduziert er die Schwierigkeit? Gibt das Attribut einen Bonus auf den Skill, oder ermöglicht es Sonderaktionen (Rerolls, Stunts, Manöver, ...)?



			
				ColeusRattus am 28.02.2007 12:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Erste Person eignet sich zB für Rundenbasierte Taktikkämpfe schlecht... [...]


Naja, aber "rundenbasierte Taktikkämpfe" in nem Rollenspiel? Ich weiß nicht so recht... ich muss da immer an JA denken.


----------



## Jester84 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Aus welcher Sicht möchten Sie Ihren Charakter durch die Welt steuern?*

Momentan wird ja noch am Umfeld und dem "Flair" gearbeitet.
Kampfsystem und Regelwerk haben damit ja noch nix zu tun, das kann immernoch gemacht werden.
Und storymäßig lässt sich ja ziemlich vin in ein RPG umwandeln.


----------



## SeelenJaegerTee (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Aus welcher Sicht möchten Sie Ihren Charakter durch die Welt steuern?*

Ich fänds am besten, wenn man den Charakter so gestalten kann wie man will.
Dass man sich aussuchen kann, ob er sarkastisch, nett, hilfsbereit, böse, verbittert, ... sein soll.
Dann könnte man sich ja aussuchen, ob man gerne einen sarkastischen Meuchelmörder oder doch einen sarkastisch aber hilfsbereiten Rocker, einen netten Polizisten oder irgend son quatsch haben will.
Das würde auch die Motivation das Spiel öfters durchzuzocken erhöhen.

Ich fänd son Endzeitszenario (Bush hat uns im Kampf gegen den Terror alle in die Steinzeit zurückgenuked) oder big brother (Schäuble hat im Antiterrorkampf die Bürgerrechte beschnitten und den Überwachungsstaat à la Orwell eingeführt) interessant.
Nett sarkastisch aufbereitet wie in Fallout.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Aus welcher Sicht möchten Sie Ihren Charakter durch die Welt steuern?*

[X] Alle Ansichten, je nach meinem Geschmack wählbar

Aber wie Stoned_Warrior schon gesagt hat, hängt das auch davon ab, wieviele "playable charakters" es gibt. Bei nur einem oder zweien wäre die Vogelperspektive unangebracht. In dem Fall sollte man zwischen 1st und 3rd Person wählen können. Bei mehreren macht auch die Iso-Ansicht Sinn. 

SSA


----------



## Ra-Tiel (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Aus welcher Sicht möchten Sie Ihren Charakter durch die Welt steuern?*



			
				Jester84 am 28.02.2007 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Momentan wird ja noch am Umfeld und dem "Flair" gearbeitet.
> Kampfsystem und Regelwerk haben damit ja noch nix zu tun, das kann immernoch gemacht werden.
> Und storymäßig lässt sich ja ziemlich vin in ein RPG umwandeln.


Weiß ich doch.  Ich wollte ja nur aufzeigen, dass die Mechanik die hinter dem Ganzen steht eine enorm wichtige Rolle einnimmt, und dementsprechend Arbeit verschlingen wird.

Es "spielen" sich unterschiedliche Systeme nicht nur anders, es besteht auch ein oft enormer Unterschied was die statistischen Eigenschaften der Regeln angeht (zb DnD -> DSA).


----------



## JackMcMurdok (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Aus welcher Sicht möchten Sie Ihren Charakter durch die Welt steuern?*

 ISO   
Wobei aber eine gut gemachte 3D-Grafik in der Art von Oblivion auch noch ok wäre, aber dann wirds ein Hardwarefresser, und für laien (sorry   ) ist es wohl unmöglich, eine derart autentische 3D-Grafik ohne einbußen bei Kamera, Clipping und was sonst noch alles so wichtig ist zu erstellen. Außerdem würde dann wohl entweder die Story wegen Zeitmangel zu kurz kommen, oder es würde gleichzeitig mit Duke Nukem veröffentlicht werden...
Für micht ist eine gut gemachte, schön anzuschauende ISO-Grafik ohne Schnickschnack wie rotierende Kamera, Pseudo-3D usw. immernoch die beste alternative, Baldurs Gate oder IWD sollten da der Maßstab sein. Da sah die spielwelt gut aus, es gab keine Kameraprobleme, wenig Grafikfehler...
Jedenfalls gefiel mir die Ansicht besser als im Großteil allen bisherigen (teilweise Pseudo-)3D-RPGs.

[X] Lieber gut gemachtes ISO in 2D, auch wenn wohl viele sagen werden, dass das überholt ist, als schlecht umgesetztes 3D mit Ego/ThirdPerson-Sicht.   

Finde im übrigen auch, dass der Charakter des...Charakters nicht so sehr vordefiniert sein sollte, Persönlichkeits-Test  wie z.B. in Jagged Alliance 2, Gut/Böse-Varianten wie in D&D, freie Einstellmöglichkeiten oder die Charakterentwicklung im Spiel würden mir besser gefallen, als wenn alles schon vorher festgelegt wäre. Andererseits, der Charakter aus "The Bards Tale" mit seiner dauernden Ironie und Sprücheklopferei hatte auch was...


----------



## Jester84 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Aus welcher Sicht möchten Sie Ihren Charakter durch die Welt steuern?*

Ach du *****!
Ich hoffe, das ist ein Tippfehler, dass das Voting bis 30. MÄRZ (!!!) 2007 geht, oder?


----------



## Davakill (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Aus welcher Sicht möchten Sie Ihren Charakter durch die Welt steuern?*

hoffe ich auch^^

ich wär für third person oder ego perspektive. Ich finde, dass man bei der ISO sicht zu wenige möglichkeiten im kampf hat. Man könnte dann nicht selber attacken durchführen oder blocken ect.


----------



## ananas45 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Aus welcher Sicht möchten Sie Ihren Charakter durch die Welt steuern?*

auch als shooter-fan sage ich: ein Rollenspiel wird in 3rd-person-Sicht gespielt. Und Basta.


----------



## Davakill (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Aus welcher Sicht möchten Sie Ihren Charakter durch die Welt steuern?*

find ich auch


----------



## Ra-Tiel (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Aus welcher Sicht möchten Sie Ihren Charakter durch die Welt steuern?*



			
				ananas45 am 28.02.2007 14:32 schrieb:
			
		

> auch als shooter-fan sage ich: ein Rollenspiel wird in 3rd-person-Sicht gespielt. Und Basta.


Dann sind also
* die Elder Scrolls Teile (-> Egosicht)
* die Nordland-Trilogie (-> rumlaufen in Ego, kämpfen in Iso)
und
* die Baldur's Gate/Icewind Dale Teile (-> Iso)
keine Rollenspiele?  

Es gibt noch Spiele außer Gothic.


----------



## ananas45 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Aus welcher Sicht möchten Sie Ihren Charakter durch die Welt steuern?*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 28.02.2007 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> ananas45 am 28.02.2007 14:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  
für alle langsamen, die meine Aussage nicht verstehen:

ich finde, dass ein Rollenspiel in dritter Person Sicht gespielt werden soll. Denn dies ist die klassische Sicht der Rollenspiele und die Vorteile brauche ich ja nicht zu nennen. Natürlich gibt es auch Rollenspiele in Egosicht, doch ich persönlich betrachte sowas als nicht sinnvoll. Gut Iso-Sicht wäre noch eine Alternative, da hätte ich auch keinen Einwand. Aber Rollenspiel und Ego-Sicht gehören einfach nicht zusammen.


----------



## Jester84 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Aus welcher Sicht möchten Sie Ihren Charakter durch die Welt steuern?*

Elder Scrolls und Gothic sind halt am bekanntesten.
Und gleichzeitig unpassende Beispiele:
Elder Scrolls kann in Ego- und in 3rd-Person-Ansicht gespielt werden.
Hier spielt es sich auch in Ego-Perspektive sehr gut, grenzt aber die Moves im Nahkampf ein.
Gothic-mäßige Combos fallen da leider weg.
Beim Laufen kann man auch mal die Karte offen lassen, das verbessert die Orientierung.
Bei Gothic kann man (leider nur beim Laufen) in die Ego-Ansicht wechseln und die 3rd-Person-Ansicht wird bei Fernkämpfen nur durch die Zielhilfe spielbar gehalten.
Ohne diese Hilfe wäre es sehr nervig!

Die ISO-Ansicht wurde ja in Sacred auch noch verwendet und lief gut.
Und mal ehrlich: wenn ein Gegner was droppt, findet man es einfacher in der ISO-Ansicht.
Bei Oblivion z.B. stapft man entnervt durchs Gras, um das Item hoffentlich zu finden.
Also wäre eine freie Wahl doch das beste Mittel für alle.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Aus welcher Sicht möchten Sie Ihren Charakter durch die Welt steuern?*

Also ich finde es auch am idealsten wenn man jederzeit zwischen den Sichten hin und her schalten kann. So kann sich jeder zu jederzeit die Sicht auswählen, die ihm am besten gefällt.


----------



## stylecouncil (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Aus welcher Sicht möchten Sie Ihren Charakter durch die Welt steuern?*

meine ich auch. Also, falls realisierbar klar die Wahl dem Spieler überlassen - aber ich schätze dass das mit ziemlich viel Aufwand verbunden ist. Ansonsten würd ich zur 3rdperson-Ansicht tendieren...


----------



## Ra-Tiel (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Aus welcher Sicht möchten Sie Ihren Charakter durch die Welt steuern?*



			
				ananas45 am 28.02.2007 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> für alle langsamen, die meine Aussage nicht verstehen:


Und ich sags auch gern nochmal, vor allem für die die die Ironietags Smilies nicht verstehen. 



			
				ananas45 am 28.02.2007 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde, dass ein Rollenspiel in dritter Person Sicht gespielt werden soll.


Das ist deine persönliche Meinung, da sag ich ja auch nix gegen. Aber etwas kompromissbereiter als "und basta!" solltest du in so einer _kooperativen_ Diskussion schon sein.



			
				ananas45 am 28.02.2007 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Denn dies ist die klassische Sicht der Rollenspiele


Dann nenn doch mal ein paar "klassische" Rollenspiele in Verfolger/3rd Person-Ansicht welche nicht zur Gothic Reihe gehören. Das einzige das mir da spontan einfällt wäre die NWN Reihe, aber da ist der Übergang Verfolger- zu Isoansicht wirklich fließend und nicht klar trennbar.

Selber gespielt hab ich in Iso...
* Baldurs Gate 1/2
* Icewind Dale 1/2
* Planescape: Torment (welches von vielen als das beste RPG überhaupt angesehen wird)
* Kampfmodus der DSA Nordland-Trilogie

...und in Ego...
* Morrowind
* Oblivion
* Reisemodus der DSA Nordland-Trilogie



			
				ananas45 am 28.02.2007 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> und die Vorteile brauche ich ja nicht zu nennen.


Doch, erzähl mal. 



			
				ananas45 am 28.02.2007 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich gibt es auch Rollenspiele in Egosicht, doch ich persönlich betrachte sowas als nicht sinnvoll.


Warum nicht? Gibt es etwa eine Ansicht die sich noch besser eignet um dem Spieler das Gefühl zu vermitteln sein Charakter _zu sein_ als Ego?



			
				ananas45 am 28.02.2007 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Gut Iso-Sicht wäre noch eine Alternative, da hätte ich auch keinen Einwand. Aber Rollenspiel und Ego-Sicht gehören einfach nicht zusammen.


Naja, jedem sein Bier. Ich finde dass _gerade_ Egoansicht und RPGs zusammengehören wenn man nur einen Charakter steuert. Es gibt keine andere Perspektive die ein stärkeres "mittendrin statt nur dabei" Gefühl, und eine größere "Unmittelbarkeit" vermitteln als Ego.


----------



## Super-Guppy-90 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW:*

Also das es möglich ist 3rd Person und Iso (sinnvoll) zu kombinieren zeigt ja *Field Ops* aber ich denke ein gutes Spiel benötigt keine derartigen Verbindungen. Ob Ego- oder 3rd Person Perspektive besser ist, ist so erst mal schwer zu sagen. Da es ein Spiel sein soll das zur heutigen Zeit spielt sein soll (oder auch futuristisch ist) benutzt man ja wohl ballistische Waffen. Ist das Spiel Action orienteirt wäre eine Ego Perspektive wohl sinnvoller. Da es aber einen Rollenspielaspekt enthalten soll tendiere ich zu 3rd Person. Ein Rollenspiel alá Max Payne wär doch echt mal was neues.


----------



## PCMnewton (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Aus welcher Sicht möchten Sie Ihren Charakter durch die Welt steuern?*

Ich kann zwar verstehen, warum die meisten die letzte Variante möchten, da man hier alle Ansichten zur Auswahl hat. Jeder wäre zufrieden...

Aber macht euch mal mehr Gedanken wie diese Ansichtauswahl dann aussehen könnte.  Ihr kennt doch sicher alle mindestens ein Spiel, dass von Natur aus als 3rd person ausgelegt ist und als 2. Ansicht eine Ego Perspektive enthält.  ( Hitman ).


Die 2. Ansicht ist meistens unausgereift , da Sie nicht primär als Aufgabenfeld der Entwickler stand. Fast niemenad spielt sie...
Der Aufwand ist dafür auch viel zu groß. Ich denke man sollte sich auf
eine spezialisieren um so ein sehr gutes Ergebnis wenigstens für eine Ansicht zu schaffen. Das problem bei Leuten, die ein Spiel machen möchten
ist, dass sie genau so an diese Themen herangehen.
( Lass uns das machen, das ist cool...)
Man muss sich aber immer vor Augen halten, was technisch möglich ist 
und auch Sinn macht, denn was bringt es, wenn wir jahrelang an einem Spiel arbeiten, was dann zwar viele Ansichten hat, aber die neuen Spiele schon viel weiter sind, weil wir zu viel Zeit mit den Ansichten verbracht haben.

Klar kann man jetzt sagen wir brauchen ja nur ein paar verschiedene Kameras. Dem ist aber nicht so! Es ist unglaublich was alles bei Ego-Perspektiven " gefaked " werden kann, damit man Performance spart. Das löschen
von Häuserdecken etc. fällt mit der isometrischen Ansicht sofort weg.
Außer man machts wie bei "Diabolo" wo man für jedes Gebäude einen neuen
Bildschirm läd. Nur soll man dass dann auch bei einer Ego machen?
Wer will schon warten wenn er eben in ein anderes Zimmer geht?

Außerdem wäre eine Isometrische Ansicht sowieso viel zu Performance lastig , wenn man in den anderen Ansichten gute Grafiken erwartet, da
in dieser Ansicht viel mehr Objekte auf dem Bildschirm sind. 
Die Level-of-Detail könnte Abhilfe verschaffen aber auch hier müsste man sich überlegen wie viel Arbeiten man investieren muss um die LODs zu erstellen.


Ich bin für eine Egoperspektive, da diese in Spielen dieser Art eher selten zu sehen sind ( hoffe ich sage da nichts falsches ).  Da es bei einem Rollenspiel blöd wäre wenn man seine tollen neuen rüstungen nicht sieht könnte man noch eine Kamera hinter den Character setzen.

Es hängt halt auch vom Spielkonzept ab wie man die Ansicht einsetzt.
Durch Egoperspektive lassen sich zB leichter Emotionen transportieren als durch 3rd Person Views.

Alles in Allem ein Thema mit dem man sich evtl zu einem späteren zeitpunkt nocheinmal beschäftigen sollte...

gruß Karim


----------



## Christian2510 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Aus welcher Sicht möchten Sie Ihren Charakter durch die Welt steuern?*



			
				Shadow_Man am 28.02.2007 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde es auch am idealsten wenn man jederzeit zwischen den Sichten hin und her schalten kann. So kann sich jeder zu jederzeit die Sicht auswählen, die ihm am besten gefällt.



'Alle drei' stellt für mich keine Option dar; 
man muss halt Entscheidungen treffen können ..

_"Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof, auch nicht beim PCGames.de-Quickpoll."_


----------



## Camrel (28. Februar 2007)

*AW:*

Ich hab die freie Auswahl gewählt, wobei es dabei darauf ankommt welches Kampfsystem gewählt wird.

Bei einem Kampfsystem al'la D&D wie z.B. in Neverwinter Nights reicht Iso und eventuell noch 3rd Person als Zusatz vollkommen aus und passen auch am besten. (Wäre auch das System das ich bevorzugen würde)

Wird es ein System bei dem man selber zielt und auch so was wie Combos nutzt sind 3rd Person- und Egoperspektive sinnvoller wobei da bei Nahkampf/Schusswechsel die 3dr Personansicht von vorteil ist und für Prezisionsschüsse eher die Egoperspektive.

Zum Charakter des Helden, da fände ich es auch besser wenn man den selber wählen könnte, aber am besten ohne es wirklich aus einer Liste zu wählen.

Ich stelle mir das so vor, man war bei einer zwe-i oder dreiwöchigen Weiterbildung die irgendwo in der Wüste, im Gebirge, Auf einer Insel oder sonst einem Abgelegenen Ort stattgefunden hat und kommt nun in eine neue Abteilung. Während eines oder mehreren Gesprächen wird man  in der neuen Abteilung rumgeführt und lernt seine Kollegen kennen. Bei den Gesprächen hat man für jeden möglichen Charaktertyp (4 - 6 reichen) eine Passende Antwort und je nachdem welche man wählt wird am Schluss der Typ bestimmt.

Noch eine kleine Idee zum Agentenszenario, zusätzlich zu den Bombenanschlägen könnte es auch zu einem Anstieg der Cyberkriminalität kommen. Beinahe unmögliche Datendiebstähle und Manipulationen wären beispielsweise gute Hinweise, dass mehr hinter den Unruhen steckt als gewöhnlicher Terrorismus und der Held könnte bei der Suche nach den Tätern und der benötigten, offiziell vielleicht sogar garnicht existierenden, Technik auf die Spur der Verschwörung stossen.

Zuletzt noch was zum Fertigkeitensystem, da wäre ich für ein offenes System mit Berufsvorgagen. Dabei wählt man am Anfang eine Art Beruf/Klasse bei einem Agenentenszenario könnten das unter anderem beispielsweise Spezialist für Datenbeschaffung, Einsatzteam-Leiter, Infiltrationsexperte und ähnliches sein. Zu diesen Klassen gehören. Zu jeder Klasse gehören spezifische Fertigkeiten die man erlernen und Ausbauen kann, wobei gewisse Talente auch zu mehreren Klassen gehören könne oder ganz neutral sind. Es können jedoch alle Klassen alle Talente erlernen, für diejenigen die nicht zur eigenen Klasse gehören muss man dann aber beispielsweise 2 Punkte einsetzen statt nur einen um sie zu steigern/erlernen.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (28. Februar 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Camrel am 28.02.2007 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]Noch eine kleine Idee zum Agentenszenario, zusätzlich zu den Bombenanschlägen könnte es auch zu einem Anstieg der Cyberkriminalität kommen. Beinahe unmögliche Datendiebstähle und Manipulationen wären beispielsweise gute Hinweise, dass mehr hinter den Unruhen steckt als gewöhnlicher Terrorismus und der Held könnte bei der Suche nach den Tätern und der benötigten, offiziell vielleicht sogar garnicht existierenden, Technik auf die Spur der Verschwörung stossen.


Vielleicht sogar mit Tron/C&C1-NOD-Endvideo/Shadowrun-ähnlichen Ausflügen in den Cyberscape?  



			
				Camrel am 28.02.2007 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Zuletzt noch was zum Fertigkeitensystem, da wäre ich für ein offenes System mit Berufsvorgagen. Dabei wählt man am Anfang eine Art Beruf/Klasse bei einem Agenentenszenario könnten das unter anderem beispielsweise Spezialist für Datenbeschaffung, Einsatzteam-Leiter, Infiltrationsexperte und ähnliches sein. Zu diesen Klassen gehören. Zu jeder Klasse gehören spezifische Fertigkeiten die man erlernen und Ausbauen kann, wobei gewisse Talente auch zu mehreren Klassen gehören könne oder ganz neutral sind. Es können jedoch alle Klassen alle Talente erlernen, für diejenigen die nicht zur eigenen Klasse gehören muss man dann aber beispielsweise 2 Punkte einsetzen statt nur einen um sie zu steigern/erlernen.


Ich hab's bei DnD, dem offiziellen Star Wars RPG, und d20 Modern/Future schon selber gemerkt: Klassen sind für ein modernes Szenario sehr ungeeignet. 

Die Restriktionen sind einfach zu groß...
* ein Soldat kann Computer nur schlecht benutzen, weil das der Wissenschaftler gut kann
* ein Wissenschaftler kann nur schlecht verhandeln, weil das der Diplomat gut kann
* ein Diplomat kann nur schlecht Auto fahren, weil das der Pilot gut kann
* ein Pilot kann nur schlecht klettern, weil das der Soldat gut kann
* etc...

Das läuft - leider - auf stereotype Charaktere hinaus, und die Möglichkeiten aus dem vorgegebenen Muster auszubrechen sind nur sehr marginal. Charaktere wie Gorden Freeman ("Wissenschaftler der gut kämpfen kann") in einem Klassen-/Stufensystem darzustellen ist sehr schwer, bzw abhängig vom System sogar unmöglich. Und wenn die Unterschiede im Spielstil nicht wirklich grundlegend sind (wie zB bei Deus Ex von Heavy Weapons auf Melee) hält sich der Wiederspielbarkeitswert da auch in Grenzen.

Ein Deus Ex ähnliches System mit freier Skillsteigerung wär da in meinen Augen viel besser und angebrachter. Auch geht ein Klassensystem oft mit Stufen einher, welches wiederum die Gefahr birgt dass das Game zur reinen XP-Jagd mutiert und der Spieler jeden Wolf/Mutant/Terrorist abknallt nur um ein paar zusätzliche XPs einzustreichen die ihn näher an den Stufenaufstieg bringen. Ein stufenloses Klassensystem hab ich bisher noch nie gesehen... von daher... :-o


----------



## DawnHellscream (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Aus welcher Sicht möchten Sie Ihren Charakter durch die Welt steuern?*



			
				Shadow_Man am 28.02.2007 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde es auch am idealsten wenn man jederzeit zwischen den Sichten hin und her schalten kann. So kann sich jeder zu jederzeit die Sicht auswählen, die ihm am besten gefällt.





aber irgendeine muss ja bevorzugt werden ..rein spieltechnischer natur ..bei oblivion läuft ja auch zu 99% jeder in ego rum ....
also würd ich wirklich evtl. eventuelles kampfsystem abfragen lassen.

So zwischen hack & slay oder doch sowas in hellgate lodnon gegend ....mit moderat fantasy kann man sich ja wirklich irgendwie psycho fähigkeiten ausdenken lassen 
_(schön gruslige geschichte ..man wacht als versuchsopfer in ner klinik auf und muss sich frei kämpfn.....währenddessen entdeckt man psycho kinetische kräfte, die man dank diverser experimente an einem, entwickelt hat. )_


----------



## DawnHellscream (28. Februar 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 28.02.2007 17:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Restriktionen sind einfach zu groß...
> * ein Soldat kann Computer nur schlecht benutzen, weil das der Wissenschaftler gut kann
> * ein Wissenschaftler kann nur schlecht verhandeln, weil das der Diplomat gut kann
> * ein Diplomat kann nur schlecht Auto fahren, weil das der Pilot gut kann
> ...




* Elitesoldaten werden schon heutzutage in sowas ausgebildet
* übung macht den meister
* also das wird jeder diplomat gerne hören 
* piloten sind meist besonders gute soldaten, die den weg gewählt haben (als kampfpilot) ...aber pilot vom privaten verkehr her: mtraining macht immernoch meister

Gorden Freeman is nur auch popliger wissenschaftler und hat hundert alien geplättet


----------



## Ra-Tiel (28. Februar 2007)

*AW:*



			
				DawnHellscream am 28.02.2007 17:33 schrieb:
			
		

> * Elitesoldaten werden schon heutzutage in sowas ausgebildet
> * übung macht den meister
> * also das wird jeder diplomat gerne hören
> * piloten sind meist besonders gute soldaten, die den weg gewählt haben (als kampfpilot) ...aber pilot vom privaten verkehr her: mtraining macht immernoch meister
> ...


Das brauchst du mir nicht zu sagen, ist mir durchaus alles geläufig. Ich wollte darauf hinaus, dass in klassenbasierten Systemen oft auf diese Art und Weise die Unterschiede zwischen den verschiedenen Klassen forciert werden.

Da werden Skills/Items exklusiv für eine bestimmte Klasse gemacht, und schon ist eine Sache die eigentlich jeder nach entsprechender Einweisung/Ausbildung können sollte ("Auto fahren", "Schweres MG bedienen", "Minen legen", ...) auf eine bestimmte Klasse beschränkt und man fragt sich als Spieler: WTF?!

Man könnte etwas _Ähnliches_ wie Klassen mit einem freien, rein auf Attributen und Fähigkeiten aufbauendem System kopieren, indem man "Klassen-Templates" erstellt. Jedes Template enthält einfach die normalen Punkte die man bei der Charaktererschaffung hat, aber halt vorverteilt. Quasi so ähnlich wie die vorgegebenen Klassen bei TES.

Das hätte den Vorteil dass man sofort ins Spiel einsteigen könnte mit nem [spielmechanisch] gut gebauten Charakter, aber man nicht in einer Sackgasse steckt wenn man später merkt "Hmmm Schwere Waffen gefallen mir doch net so gut...". Dann kann man einfach umsattlen und zB "Handfeuerwaffen" dazulernen ohne dass der ganze Charakter fürn Arsch ist.


----------



## The-Duke (28. Februar 2007)

*AW:*

Oder wie in Guild Wars, wo jederzeit eine Neuverteilung der Attributspunkte möglich ist.


----------



## XIII13 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Aus welcher Sicht möchten Sie Ihren Charakter durch die Welt steuern?*



			
				Jester84 am 28.02.2007 09:55 schrieb:
			
		

> [X] Alle Ansichten frei wählbar
> 
> Das trifft es für mich am Ehesten.
> Die Ego-Ansicht eignet sich am besten für den Fernkampf,
> ...



Ich finde so etwas auch am besten. Aber auf die ISO könnt ich verzichten.


----------



## Sinan2792 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Aus welcher Sicht möchten Sie Ihren Charakter durch die Welt steuern?*

Alle 3 Ansichten wählbar ist am Besten. Wie schon von vielen gesagt, Ego für Fernkampf, also auch (wenn es in der Gegenwart oder Zukunft spielt) für Handfeuerwaffen, 3rd-Person für Nahkampf, und Iso auch um nen überblick beim Suchen und Sammeln von Items zu haben.

Für die morgige Abstimmung wäre es auch sinnvoller, erst einmal zu fragen, ob der Character festgelegt, wählbar oder frei erstellbar sein soll. Und dann kann man immer noch nach der Stimmung fragen. Und wenn morgen doch nach der Stimmung gefragt werden sollte, fände ich es auch gut, wenn etwas ganz normales zur Auswahl stände. Ich binja immer noch für die Unterwasser- und Mutierte-Lebewesen-an-Land -Variante. Und unter Wasser fände ich dann eine ganz normale Stimmung okay. Also als ob alle schon anso ein Leben gewohnt wären. An Land könnte natürlich dazu noch irgendetwas gruseliges oder auch melancholisches kommen. Vorallem wenn man in einem Gebiet ist, wo sehr viele Mutanten leben.


----------



## Lordghost (1. März 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Aus welcher Sicht möchten Sie Ihren Charakter durch die Welt steuern?*



			
				rokn am 28.02.2007 10:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Anregung zu Morgen:
> 
> Es wird doch ein Rollenspiel. Also? Warum kann man den Charakter dann nicht in gewissem Maße selbst bestimmen?
> - Gut / Böse
> ...



Es ist EIN Weltenrettender 

Es geht ja auch um die Frage: Wie soll DER Charakter denn so draufsein?

Edit: btw zu dem Thema "Frei wählbar": Ich als Spieleprogrammierer würde mich erstmal fragen ob ich sowas machen will?! Mag ich alle 3 Ansichten in ein Game packen? Mag ich mir wirklich den Aufwand tun? 
Ich denke es gibt dann große Balancing Probleme nur durch die "Sichtweiße".

Aaaaber, es kann ja auch ganz toll werden, ich bin auf jeden Fall bei DEM Game eindeutig für die Ego Perspektive


----------



## rapso (1. März 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Aus welcher Sicht möchten Sie Ihren Charakter durch die Welt steuern?*



			
				SYSTEM am 28.02.2007 09:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Wir müssen noch das Geschlecht voten vom Helden und dann die größe der Oberweite und die Unterwäschenfarbe, dann natürlich die Farben der einzelnen Texturen die verwendung finden.


----------



## Jester84 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Aus welcher Sicht möchten Sie Ihren Charakter durch die Welt steuern?*

Wenn man den Charakter ohne vorgefertigte Züge selber erstellt, auch von den Verhaltenszügen her, möcht ich mal wissen, wie sich dann die Dialoge zusammenstellen sollen.   
Man müsste ja für jeden möglichen Charakterzug Antwortmöglichkeiten integrieren.
Oder vorgefertigte immer gleiche Möglichkeiten setzen, was ja auch nix neues wäre. (gute Antwort, neutrale Antwort, böse Antwort)

Sollte man alle Dialogmöglichkeiten einbauen, kann man schonmal Platz auf der Platte machen für das Spiel (oder gleich ne extra Partition anlegen).
Oder man spart sich die komplette Sprachausgabe.
Das wäre allerdings genau das, was bei Elder Scrolls immer genervt hat!


----------



## STARSCrazy (1. März 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Aus welcher Sicht möchten Sie Ihren Charakter durch die Welt steuern?*

Wir sollten uns nicht darauf konzentrieren ein alleskönnedes 10-Jahre-Entwicklungszeit-benötigendes Spiel auszudenken. Lieber eine Möglichkeit, die dafür korrekt umgesetzt bringt mehr als 5 halbherzige Möglichkeiten.

Das ist nicht nur bei Ansichten - ähnlich seh ich's bei den Spielercharakteren.
Meiner Meinung nach sollte es einen grob vordefinierten Hauptcharakter geben der eventuell von einem Begleiter unterstüzt wird mit der auch von einem anderen Spieler kooperativ gespielt werden kann. Vielleicht werden's ja auch 2 Begleiter ("Secret Of Mana"-Feeling *g*). Grob bedeutet für mich, dass nur Namen und Vorgeschichte definiert sind. Das Aussehen, die Fähigkeiten, die Klasse, die Gesinnung usw. können dann individuell verändert werden. So kann man einen Helden, bis auf den Namen und die Vorgeschichte, relativ frei erstellen, der sich dennoch in die Spielwelt eingliedern kann. 
Das ist der beste Kompromiss aus den Möglichkeiten


----------



## Davakill (1. März 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Aus welcher Sicht möchten Sie Ihren Charakter durch die Welt steuern?*

stimmt das schient mir auch dei beste lösung zu sein


----------



## LordMclane (2. März 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Aus welcher Sicht möchten Sie Ihren Charakter durch die Welt steuern?*

Bin für 3rd-Person Ansicht. Sie vereint die Vorteile von Ego- und Iso-Perspektive.

Der Charakter sollte zur Geschichte passen. Allgemein favourisiere ich aber zwiespältige Charaktere. Eindimensionale Charaktere sind doch schon ziemlich langweilig.

Statt sich nur auf lustig, melancholisch, angeberisch, verwirrt, usw. zu beschränken, wäre ich in jedem Falle für eine Kombination. Sowas wie:
- lustig, aber mit Hang zur Cholerik in bestimmten Situationen
- ruhig und konzentriert, aber innerlich von Ehrgeiz zerfressen
- angeberisch, aber mit starker Romantik im Herzen
- pessimistisch/melancholisch, aber trotzdem sehr loyal
- ängstlich, aber trotzdem sehr scharfsinnig
- usw.

Da gibt es viele Möglichkeiten.
Sobald ein Charakter zu einseitig wird, ist die Story schon so gut wie im Eimer - meine Meinung.
Irgendeine Form von Konflikt sollte schon da sein, damit man sich auch gedanklich mit dem Charakter beschäftigen kann und nicht nur das Gefühl hat, eine Schachfigur durch die Welt zu schubsen.

Mir selbst gefallen ängstlich oder melancholisch im Widerspruch zu anderen positiven Eigenschaften dabei am besten. Aber ich warte mal die Abstimmung ab.


----------



## mein_kleiner_Tod (2. März 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Aus welcher Sicht möchten Sie Ihren Charakter durch die Welt steuern?*

Frei wählbar scheint mir das sinnvollste zu sein, so sind alle Glücklich. reine 3rd Person Spiele sind leider gar nix für mich.


----------



## Davakill (2. März 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Aus welcher Sicht möchten Sie Ihren Charakter durch die Welt steuern?*

wann gibts endlich das nächstre quickprotokoll/die nächste abstimmung??


----------



## Sinan2792 (2. März 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Aus welcher Sicht möchten Sie Ihren Charakter durch die Welt steuern?*

Ich habe noch einmal nachgedacht und denke jetzt, dass die ISO-Ansicht für ein Rollenspiel wie Gothic und Oblivion nicht so geeignet wäre. Vorallem die Grafik würde da bei ältren PCs wahrscheinlich nicht mitmachen, wenn sie einigermaßen aktuell sein soll. Was ich mir natürlich wünsche.^^


----------



## Emanuel06 (5. März 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Aus welcher Sicht möchten Sie Ihren Charakter durch die Welt steuern?*

Ich finde Third-Person gut. Die Ego-Perspektive aus Oblivion war meiner Meinung nach ok, aber nicht alzu gut, da:
-man seinen selbsterstellten Char nicht sah
-das umkucken mir sehr schwer fiel 
-man nicht den überblick über einen Kampf hatte

Mit der Iso-Ansicht hab ich gleich null am Hut. Nicht packend genug und langweilig. Das einzige pro für mich war, das man wirklich alles sah. 

mfg Emanuel06


----------



## Jester84 (7. März 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Aus welcher Sicht möchten Sie Ihren Charakter durch die Welt steuern?*

Läuft der Poll jetzt wirklich bis zum 30.03. oder was?
Ich glaube nicht, dass sich hier noch großartig was ändert.
Egal, wie lange man wartet!


----------



## rokn (9. März 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Aus welcher Sicht möchten Sie Ihren Charakter durch die Welt steuern?*

Langweilig!!!

Wann gehts endlich weiter???

Viel mehr werden wohl kaum teilnehmen.


----------



## rastamanvibration (26. März 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Aus welcher Sicht möchten Sie Ihren Charakter durch die Welt steuern?*

Hat nicht rossi mal irgendwann geschrieben dass pc games so nen abkommen mit den spieleherstellern hat, dass pc games sich aufs testen und die studios sich aufs programmieren beschränken?


----------



## milky-way09 (6. April 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Aus welcher Sicht möchten Sie Ihren Charakter durch die Welt steuern?*

So, und was jetzt?


----------



## Sinan2792 (9. April 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Aus welcher Sicht möchten Sie Ihren Charakter durch die Welt steuern?*

Wie wärs, wenn man hier mel weitermachen würde? Ich glaub die Hälfte von allen Teilnehmern hat schon vergessen, das ein eigenes Spiel überhaupt geplant war.


----------



## FossilZ (9. April 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Aus welcher Sicht möchten Sie Ihren Charakter durch die Welt steuern?*



			
				Sinan2792 am 09.04.2007 18:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub die Hälfte von allen Teilnehmern hat schon vergessen, das ein eigenes Spiel überhaupt geplant war.


Geplant war und ist bisher keins   . Das wäre alles nur für den Fall "Wenn"


----------



## Sinan2792 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Aus welcher Sicht möchten Sie Ihren Charakter durch die Welt steuern?*

Aber man könnte ja trotzdem mal weiterdenken, oder?   :-o   

*gähn*
Langweilig, öde...hier zumindest.


----------



## Succer (17. April 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Aus welcher Sicht möchten Sie Ihren Charakter durch die Welt steuern?*



			
				Sinan2792 am 17.04.2007 20:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber man könnte ja trotzdem mal weiterdenken, oder?   :-o
> 
> *gähn*
> Langweilig, öde...hier zumindest.


Oder das ganze überhaupt zu einem Konkreten Abschluss bringen!


----------



## Sinan2792 (25. April 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Aus welcher Sicht möchten Sie Ihren Charakter durch die Welt steuern?*



			
				Succer am 17.04.2007 20:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder das ganze überhaupt zu einem Konkreten Abschluss bringen!



Ja stimmt. Aber hier ist ja ewig nicht mehr weitergemacht worden. Hab ich glaub auch schon öfters erwähnt...


----------

